# Help on Lubricants for my tractor



## nguerrero (Nov 16, 2011)

I just purchased my tractor and don't have the users manual yet. I'm trying to fine one and order it. In the mean time I've changed the motor oil, oil filter, fuel filter and flushed out and put in fresh coolant. After I power washed the tractor, it appears that I have a very small fluid leak on my fron left side on the axle housing opposite side of the wheel lug nuts. It got me to thinking what other fluids I have to use on the tractor? I know from reading thread on this site that tractors use oils such as: hydrolic, motor, transmission, front axle and power steerig. Do any of you folks know how many of these oils my tractor uses. I know this sounds like a novice, but I embarassingly, I am and I'm glad I found this site. I appreciate any help I can get. Nick


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

It's painted all purty-like, but what brand and model is it?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like Kubota,whats the model?


----------



## Amsoiler (Jun 29, 2012)

If you let me know what the brand and model it is I could let you know what fluids should be used.


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 18, 2012)

most farm supply companys ,like o say farm and fleet stores or tractor supply stores or rural king. stores will have hydraulic fluid called "universal" fluid it's supposed too work in all makes ,models, etc.


----------



## robybaisden (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a ford 601 workmaster and overnight the hydraulic 3-point hitch loses all it's pressure. Does anyone have the answer?


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 18, 2012)

*ford 601 work master*

THE PROBLEM IS IN YOUR HYDRAULICS. ITS SELF. THERE IS A PISTON THERE IN THE HYDRAULIC SYSTEM. WITH RUBBER SEALS. FLUID IS LEAKING AROUND THE SEALS. THE HYDRAULICS. NEEDS TO BE REBUILT. YOU CAN FIND THE PARTS CHEAP USUALLY @STEINER TRACTOR PARTS.COM :lmao::usa: GOOD LUCK AND ANY MORE HELP I CAN BE PLEASE DONT HESITATE TO CONTACT ME. SO TAKE A  READ :fineprint AND WEAR A:: YOULL PULL THROUGH


----------



## robybaisden (Aug 12, 2012)

You're so right, I need all the help I can get. Thank you for all the info.


----------



## gaspur (Mar 26, 2013)

If that is a Kubota or Kiotia , Kubota sells Kubota Super UDT fluid which is packed by Valvoline . The front axle requires a 80 or 90 weight oil . The motor requires a 15w40 weight oil, Kubota, Valvoline or Mobile One.


----------

